# [Solucionado] Scroll con dos dedos ya no sirve

## yio643

Hola apenas esta semana actualice y con esto se actualizo xorg-server a la version 1.12.2 que ya es estable y con esto xf86-input-synaptics a la version 1.6.2  solo que me dejo de funcionar el scroll con dos dedos y era muy util para mi ya que tengo un netbok y el pad es algo pequeño y acada rato le doy al scroll con un dedo.

Bueno empece a darle a la configuracion a mano y aui esta la configuracion de xorg.conf :

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "Touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event5"

        Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

EndSection

Lo he configurado a mano y tambien con synclient, el cual marca VertEdgeScroll=1 lo que me dice que esta habilitado ahora kiero pensar que sea por el multitouch en donde radica el problema solo que no encuento como solucionarlo, como aclaracion tambien revise el Kernel que tenga HID marcado. 

PD he intentado regresar a la vercion 1.4.0 de synaptics pero ete solo funciona con xorg-server 1.4 de antemano agradesco.

Les dejo el log de xorg

[    15.688] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.2

Release Date: 2012-05-29

[    15.688] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    15.688] Build Operating System: Linux 3.2.12-NB100 i686 Gentoo

[    15.688] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 3.2.12-NB100 #26 SMP Thu Jun 28 01:04:55 CDT 2012 i686

[    15.689] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 rootfstype=ext4 quiet fastboot elevator=noop i915.modeset=1 video=1024x600-24@60 usbcore.autosuspend=1 pcie_aspm=force pcie_aspm=powersave i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.i915_enable_rc6=1

[    15.689] Build Date: 28 June 2012  11:56:24PM

[    15.689]  

[    15.689] Current version of pixman: 0.26.0

[    15.690] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    15.690] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    15.691] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 29 20:49:30 2012

[    15.703] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    15.704] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    15.704] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    15.704] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    15.704] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    15.706] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

[    15.706] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    15.706] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    15.710] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    15.711] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.711] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    15.711] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.711] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    15.711] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.711] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    15.711] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.711] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    15.711] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.711] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[    15.711] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    15.711] (==) FontPath set to:

[    15.711] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    15.711] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    15.711] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f5580

[    15.711] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    15.711] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    15.712] 	X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[    15.712] 	X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[    15.712] 	X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[    15.713] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:1179:ff1e rev 3, Mem @ 0x94280000/524288, 0x80000000/268435456, 0x94300000/262144, I/O @ 0x000040f0/8

[    15.714] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1179:ff1e rev 3, Mem @ 0x94200000/524288

[    15.714] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    15.714] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    15.723] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    15.724] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.725] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.725] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    15.725] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    15.725] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    15.725] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    15.725] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    15.725] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    15.725] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    15.725] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    15.725] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    15.725] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    15.725] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    15.727] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.727] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.727] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    15.727] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    15.727] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    15.727] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    15.727] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    15.732] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.732] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.732] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    15.732] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    15.732] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    15.732] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    15.733] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    15.734] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.734] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    15.734] 	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    15.734] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    15.734] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    15.734] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    15.734] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    15.737] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.737] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.737] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    15.737] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    15.737] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    15.737] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    15.738] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.738] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    15.738] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    15.738] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    15.739] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[    15.739] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[    15.739] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[    15.739] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    15.739] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    15.739] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    15.744] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.744] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.19.0

[    15.744] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    15.744] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    15.744] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    15.745] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    15.745] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[    15.745] (II) Unloading vesa

[    15.745] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.745] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    15.746] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    15.746] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[    15.746] (II) Unloading fbdev

[    15.746] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    15.746] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

	965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

	4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

	Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

	Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

	Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

	Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

	Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

	Ivybridge Server (GT2)

[    15.747] (--) using VT number 3

[    15.758] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    15.758] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    15.758] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[    15.758] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    15.758] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    15.758] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    15.758] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[    15.758] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    15.759] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    15.759] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    15.759] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    15.759] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

[    15.759] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

[    15.759] (**) intel(0): Relaxed fencing disabled

[    15.759] (**) intel(0): Wait on SwapBuffers? enabled

[    15.759] (**) intel(0): Triple buffering? enabled

[    15.759] (**) intel(0): Framebuffer tiled

[    15.759] (**) intel(0): Pixmaps tiled

[    15.759] (**) intel(0): 3D buffers tiled

[    15.759] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[    15.759] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[    15.759] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

[    15.766] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 17f  Serial#: 0

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 0

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 19  vert.: 11

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.581 redY: 0.345   greenX: 0.342 greenY: 0.567

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.162 blueY: 0.126   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): clock: 50.4 MHz   Image Size:  451 x 113 mm

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1048  h_sync_end 1184 h_blank_end 1344 h_border: 0

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 600  v_sync_end 619 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[    15.792] (II) intel(0):  LG Display

[    15.792] (II) intel(0):  LP089WS1-TLA2

[    15.792] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	00ffffffffffff0030e47f0100000000

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	0012010380130b780ad9959458579129

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	20505400000001010101010101010101

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	010101010101b0130040415819201888

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	0301c371100000180000000000000000

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	00000000000000000000000000fe004c

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): 	004c503038395753312d544c41320001

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 383

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    15.793] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   50.40  1024 1048 1184 1344  600 600 619 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz eP)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   50.40  1024 1048 1184 1344  600 600 619 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz eP)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    15.794] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    15.818] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    15.818] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[    15.818] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    15.818] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    15.818] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

[    15.818] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    15.818] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[    15.818] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (190, 110) mm

[    15.818] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (136, 138)

[    15.818] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    15.818] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    15.818] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    15.821] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.821] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    15.821] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    15.821] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    15.821] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    15.821] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    15.822] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    15.822] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    15.822] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    15.822] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    15.822] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    15.822] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    15.822] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled

[    15.826] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    15.826] (II)         solid

[    15.826] (II)         copy

[    15.826] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    15.826] (II)         put_image

[    15.826] (II)         get_image

[    15.826] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    15.826] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    15.827] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[    15.827] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    15.832] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    15.832] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[    15.832] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[    15.832] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[    15.832] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    15.832] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    15.843] (--) RandR disabled

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    15.843] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    15.898] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    15.898] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    15.898] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    15.898] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    15.899] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized i915

[    15.899] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    15.900] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158

[    16.012] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    16.012] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Tecla Apagado"

[    16.012] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    16.012] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    16.015] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.015] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 2.7.0

[    16.015] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    16.015] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    16.015] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    16.015] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    16.015] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    16.015] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    16.015] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    16.015] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    16.015] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2"

[    16.015] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    16.015] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    16.015] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    16.015] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    16.088] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event3)

[    16.088] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "Teclas Fn"

[    16.088] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[    16.088] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    16.088] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    16.088] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[    16.088] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[    16.088] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    16.088] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3/event3"

[    16.088] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    16.088] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    16.089] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    16.089] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    16.090] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    16.090] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.090] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    16.091] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event1)

[    16.091] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.091] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    16.092] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[    16.092] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "Teclado"

[    16.092] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    16.092] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    16.092] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    16.092] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    16.092] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    16.092] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    16.092] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4/event4"

[    16.092] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id  :Cool: 

[    16.092] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    16.092] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    16.092] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    16.094] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event5)

[    16.094] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "Touchpad"

[    16.094] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    16.094] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    16.096] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.096] 	compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.6.2

[    16.096] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    16.096] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 16.0

[    16.096] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'

[    16.096] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    16.096] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    16.141] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5888

[    16.141] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 5218

[    16.141] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    16.141] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    16.141] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[    16.141] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x7

[    16.141] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

[    16.141] (**) Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

[    16.141] (**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"

[    16.141] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[    16.141] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    16.141] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    16.173] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5/event5"

[    16.173] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 9)

[    16.173] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    16.173] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    16.173] (**) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.034

[    16.173] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    16.173] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    16.173] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    16.173] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    16.174] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    16.174] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    16.174] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    16.174] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

----------

## yio643

Jajaja bueno como nadie me respondio y continue leyendo y en vista de que puede ayudar la solucion, me he topado con que mi touchpad estaba siendo detectado como un mouse de cable esto lo revice con:

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

y hasta el final se encontraba la informacion del touchpad 

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=01b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event5 

B: PROP=1

B: EV=b

B: KEY=420 0 30000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

B: KEY=420 0 30000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 esta linea tenia que estar de esta forma B: KEY=420 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 adquiriendo todas las caracteristicas de un touchpad. Dado para que quede la idea de la segunda tuve que forzar el xorg que lo reconociera como tal agregando la a configuracion de synptics.conf esta opcion:

Option "EmulateTwoFingerMinZ" "29"

Ahora ya tengo scroll con dos dedos  :Very Happy: 

----------

